# Looking For Gts-r R-31



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

if anyone has any info on where i can find one please post me. thanks dudes.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> if anyone has any info on where i can find one please post me. thanks dudes.


F**king rare car with only 800 ever made.....good luck....they were part of a Group A homologation run.....they have some cool fetures like speed sensitive rubber front spoilers etc  and they look far better then the R32.....

I saw one where I live for 14,000 Aus with a roll cage etc, if you dont live in australia or japan, good luck getting on.....


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> F**king rare car with only 800 ever made.....good luck....they were part of a Group A homologation run.....they have some cool fetures like speed sensitive rubber front spoilers etc  and they look far better then the R32.....
> 
> I saw one where I live for 14,000 Aus with a roll cage etc, if you dont live in australia or japan, good luck getting on.....


i thought only 200 were built. i saw an ex fred gibson motorsport one on a sight fullboost they have a full feature story on it.... i live in aust. and im determined to get it and yes it is the best looking skyline ever.
:cheers:


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

ohhh and btw they'll kill VL turbos. hehehehe


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

theres the beauty in its own rubber n metal


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


> ohhh and btw they'll kill VL turbos. hehehehe


Yeah so does my car....VL SUPERCHARGED!!!!!! None of this turbo junk 

Anyway a RB20DET? Powerful, but not DRIVEABLE AND POWERFUL AT THE SAME TIME!!!! :thumbup: hell, I've seen RB30E 5 speeds dust of RB20DET powered cars....

Anyway, I agree with you, still the nicest of all Skylines looks wise  a good choice, a R31 GTS-X or GTS-T would be nice, I saw one today for $8000 Aus....nicccccccccce

There wwas one from japan, with no compliance, (get it in under the 15year rule!) for $14,000....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wow, nice car, ive always wanted to dee an R31 in person, i ve seen r32-34 in person, but its the old sckool cars i like(thats y ima get an 89 R32..)...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> wow, nice car, ive always wanted to dee an R31 in person, i ve seen r32-34 in person, but its the old sckool cars i like(thats y ima get an 89 R32..)...


heh, yeah drive my mums R31 Stationwagon.....lol :thumbup:


----------



## Simon (Aug 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> heh, yeah drive my mums R31 Stationwagon.....lol :thumbup:


there was an 1987 gts-r for sale for jusr just 12.5 k$ can


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

Simon said:


> there was an 1987 gts-r for sale for jusr just 12.5 k$ can


where u see that??? old skool nissans rock, but still dont mind the odd R-34 N1's..lol :cheers:


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

they are very hard to find these, the are a lot of gts-x here in oz but not to many gts-r's


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

PORSCHEKILLA said:


>


That is one fine automobile!!!


----------



## Matt_NZ (Jan 11, 2004)

My dad used to have an Auto R31 Skyline when I was young. Got rid of it though when it started to keep developing problems with the transmission. It'd hunt for gears until you smacked it on the side in the middle dash, then it'd find the gear and carry on normally. Got some weird looks from friends I had in the car when everything was quiet then suddenly dad smacked the side of it, lol.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try checking out the trade page at:
http://www.skylinesdownunder.com or
http://www.r31skylineclub.com/
They are probably the best resources in English for an R31
This is probably my favorite R31 note the R32 GTR wheels









Troy


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

try doing a search for japanese export car dealers as they will help you track down what you want but i dont know what the import car laws are there as we have a 15 year rule which lets us import 15 year old and older cars with less restrictions, emitions and so forth, you dont want to crash test three of these classics just to get one on the road??


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

how many post do you have to have before you can attach?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I was on the Japanese Yahoo Auction sites yesterday and saw three of them
Take a look here;
http://list1.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/2084022944-category-leaf.html?f=&alocale=0jp&mode=1

Oh yeah if you can't read Japanese, to go to the next page click on the icon with 50 in it down at the bottom right ( 次の50件 )

Troy


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Try checking out the trade page at:
> http://www.skylinesdownunder.com or
> http://www.r31skylineclub.com/
> They are probably the best resources in English for an R31
> ...


that site is friggin mad... and its an orig rb20det-r


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

i hope this link works as this is a gts-x that would have to be my fav!!
www.ksgarage.jp/Gallery/Actuals/KSAC010.jpg


----------



## Smoke (Feb 23, 2004)

Try searching ebay for one...They had an R32 a few days ago for $10,000...I saw a R31 for $7,800, and a R33 for $21,000.Who know's what you'll find for an R34....


----------



## NissanR31GTSR (Aug 30, 2004)

R31 GTSR has a RB20DET has round 200kw HICAS adjustable suspention with three setting Hard,Medium,Soft. 5 speed manuel gearbox or an 4 speed auto gearbox folding side mirrors power operated lumbar support driver seat all came stock with the GTSR u can pick one up 4 $5000 fully imported but one thing wrong they come with the 1990 R31 front bar not the racing bar easy fix just get one from Nisspairs or rob one of a 4 GTS!!! 
PS: i have studyed everything about this car and just wants one and a model aswell just love it!!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Ah just buy my 94 gts.....you know you wanna


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Also there where only 800 R31 GTS-R's Group A's built. Period. they never came with automatic gearboxes, are you geting mixed up with the R31 GTS-X?

They are a rare car mate....


----------

